

Show HN: Version Control for Whiteboards - Minbot

Triple Point Robotics specialises in the hardware and software design of robots and robotics technology. Their first product, Synchroboard, is a collaboration and version control solution for whiteboards.<p>See their pitch video at Hey ★ Startup.<p>www.heystartup.com
======
abozi
clickable : <http://www.heystartup.com>

